# Get Bit Outdoors / Rod Building Supply - Black Friday Starts Now!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Our family couldn't be more thankful for you and all the support you've shown us. We hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving eating great food and making memories.

Use Coupon Code: Turkey21 To Enjoy our BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR! It is our way of saying thank you for allowing us to be a part of this awesome craft.

**Deep Discounts on Alps Wrappers , Tool Rests, Tail Stocks, Reamer Kits, Mandrels..etc..

* Save an Extra 20% OFF Alps Guides, Rainshadow Blanks, Alps Reel Seats, Carbon Fiber Grips, and More!

* Save an Extra 15% OFF Site Wide on orders over $150 & Free Shipping over $95. * Huge opportunity to stock up on products that only go on sale once a year!
-Fuji - Winthrop - Winn - Phenix - Flex Coat - Abalone - Heat Shrink - and More!


Click Here to See More and Save! Get Bit Outdoors Coupon Code: Turkey21*

Blessings from our Family to Yours


----------

